

Fix Your Timestep - Synchronizing game physics - mcantor
http://gafferongames.com/game-physics/fix-your-timestep/

======
ggchappell
Nice explanation.

I wonder, though, how important it is to do the interpolation (see the last
code sample). With the example value of dt = 0.01, failing to do the
interpolation would mean that the displayed frame will be behind by an average
of 1/200 sec. Would that really be noticeable?

